# Maybe time for a change?



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Been looking at a Porsche boxster 718 GTS.
Peoples opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

I've been looking at the 718 GTS too and IMO I don't think any TT comes close. I'd be interested to know whether you can get any discount on it though...

Cool car IMO.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's six months old with a massive spec and low mileage. So not much discount I'm afraid just not sure whether i should pull the trigger.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Ultimately only you can decide if it's worth buying. I like Porsche personally. I also usually ask for a discount regardless.The TT-Rs is nice but I think it's lost it's edge a little lately, that might be a contentious point round these parts though!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ROBH49 said:


> Been looking at a Porsche boxster 718 GTS.
> Peoples opinions would be much appreciated.


I drove one a few weeks ago - just... fecking awesome. Makes any TT, including an RS, very division two. Not practical though, so you either need to own a second car for the kids or if you are OK with just two seats and small luggage options, it's a no brainer; especially given you can get a decent spec GTS for the same price as a decent spec TT RS. The Cayman sounds good too in GTS spec, better I'm afraid than the now face lifted RS  Looks better too, subjectivity accepted. In Miami Blue, black alloys, black optics - the GTS looks amazing in the flesh. I saw a yellow one the day and that look great too. I'm seriously considering one.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I test drove the Cayman a few years back when I first starting thinking about replacing the TT Mk1.
It was fun to drive, but...

I just could not get comfortable, no matter how the seat and wheel were adjusted.[/*]
In general the ergonomics even on the TT Mk1 were better.[/*]
Had to be VERY careful around driveway entrances; overhang was an issue.[/*]
A car this expensive should have a climate control system that isn't out of the 1980's.[/*]
The ride was punishing; it would be very tiring as a daily driver.[/*]
No AWD available - makes the car a expensive garage decoration in the winter.[/*]


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Buy the 718.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

No contest, go for the GTS. It will also have less depreciation than a tt.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I'd be tempted for sure if I didn't need the practicality of the TTRS coupe. We all know the likes of the Porker GTS and maybe the M2 competition are better balanced and more involving, the TT for me is about the best compromise that I can get my road bike in :lol:


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

Before ordering my TT, I was lucky to participate in a track day at Istanbul f1 racetrack with Cayman gts, even had the opportunity to drive one , for a day, on backroads. The GTS is a real sport car with handling and braking way better than any TT. What put me away from buying one were the price (way more expensive in my country, even compared to TT RS, ), usage as a daily driver and practicality (no back "seats", no AWD system). Still, I like the interior of my TT better. If you can afford the Cayman, even the base one, go for it 


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do it, it's a real drivers car. If you drive that you won't want to drive an RS again.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
We looked at both the Boxster and Cayman 718 before we bought our TTS in 2017.
They are a league ahead of the Audi's for driving performance but we could not get a deal that we were happy with - the Audi came with a better warranty and it had a 5 year service package.
Go for it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I think that is likely to be my next car, test driving later today.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking at a Porsche boxster 718 GTS.
> > Peoples opinions would be much appreciated.


I drove one a few weeks ago - just... fecking awesome. Makes any TT, including an RS, very division two. Not practical though, so you either need to own a second car for the kids or if you are OK with just two seats and small luggage options, it's a no brainer; especially given you can get a decent spec GTS for the same price as a decent spec TT RS. The Cayman sounds good too in GTS spec, better I'm afraid than the now face lifted RS  Looks better too, subjectivity accepted. In Miami Blue, black alloys, black optics - the GTS looks amazing in the flesh. I saw a yellow one the day and that look great too. I'm seriously considering one.[/quote

It's funny that you mentioned the yellow as it's the 718 boxster in racing yellow that I'm interested in. :wink:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking at a Porsche boxster 718 GTS.
> ...


Lovely looking car, no doubt, but that's the thing: practicality - at least compared to the TT coupe. Anyone lucky enough to be able to afford £60k for a nearly-new 718 Boxster/Cayman as a second/weekend car, then fair play to you. It would in that case be a no-brainer. As a pure sports car, the TTRS can't really compete with the Cayman or the Alpina (or even the new Supra), but as a daily the Cayman is a non-starter for most people. If you go the Porsche route just be prepared for significantly higher running costs than you are used to with the TT, especially the eye-watering regular servicing costs at Porsche centres.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Friend of mine who is well used to Golf R's and M2's recently bought a new GTS and loves it to death.

I don't think I could cope with the practicality and it's ripe for imminent replacement. The tiddly centre screen is looking a bit old hat now and it's likely to get the digi dash and big screen layouts from the 911.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I do get the practicality issue compered to the TTRS but this wouldn't be an issue for me as the wife's got an A200 hatchback. I only use my car to commute to work and for some weekend trips and nights away. So the Boxter GTS would be sufficient in that respect. :wink: .


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Do it, they are great cars.

My budget won't stretch to a GTS but a standard S will be on my list to test when I swap the TT.


----------



## Sybra (Jul 7, 2019)

Guess I'll contribute my 2 youthful cents and say boxsters/caymans are just not cool. Poor mans 911. Inb4 someone says TT is poor mans r8, It isn't - completely different leagues. On that note I'd rather buy a used 911. Though ttrs' are overpriced .. so are 718's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT RS is not only not in the same league as an R8 it's not even in the professional leagues by comparison. It's not close at all.

911 vs 718, both are great drivers cars and leave any TT humbled. What's important will depend on the buyer.


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

718 GTS is completely pointless. go for used 911 991.2 Carrera S (or 992 if you can afford) - that's real upgrade in terms of driving performance.
718 is not a daily car unless you have perfect roads nearby. what makes its aura in the beginning then becomes annoying.

I know what I'm sayin' - having TTS I fell in love with Porsches.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The TT is what it is because Audi recognise that's what the vast majority of TT owners want and expect.
It's all to do with niches and markets within the VAG group and there is a distinct pecking order. If Audi came up with a TT that was a better driver's car than the 718, vol-au-vents would be flying across the VAG group boardroom.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've driven the 718 Cayman S l didn't like the sound, the interior and the lack of space but these were my only negatives.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

+1 Also didn't like the sound.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

KevC said:


> Friend of mine who is well used to Golf R's and M2's recently bought a new GTS and loves it to death.
> 
> I don't think I could cope with the practicality and it's ripe for imminent replacement. The tiddly centre screen is looking a bit old hat now and it's likely to get the digi dash and big screen layouts from the 911.


I hope they don't ruin the next Cayman, as the latest 911 interior is utterly hideous.

The GTS I drove IMO sounded good, a lot better than the latest TT RS I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

meszrum said:


> 718 GTS is completely pointless. go for used 911 991.2 Carrera S (or 992 if you can afford) - that's real upgrade in terms of driving performance.
> 718 is not a daily car unless you have perfect roads nearby. what makes its aura in the beginning then becomes annoying.
> 
> I know what I'm sayin' - having TTS I fell in love with Porsches.


I have to comment on that - a buddy of mine has a 718 Cayman S. He uses that every day to commute to work and it's just fine. He's done nearly 30k in two years of ownership. I just showed him your post and whilst I can't print what he said, suffice to say he disagrees with every word of that.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark Pred said:


> meszrum said:
> 
> 
> > 718 GTS is completely pointless. go for used 911 991.2 Carrera S (or 992 if you can afford) - that's real upgrade in terms of driving performance.
> ...


Absolutely, exactly why wouldn't you be able to use a 718 every day except on "perfect" roads - which don't exist.

Maybe if you have piles it could be a problem, but otherwise...


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

I am not talking about a friend's opinion, but present mine.
After 3 years during which TTS had been my daily car I switched to 718 and it failed being daily car.
So yeah, 718 GTS is pointless. Too pricey, too overhyped, too outdated in media and interior department. Go for 911.

Kind regards to a friend. I see he proudly represents new wave of Porsche owners. Shame.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But your opinion is no better than anyone else's...
What works for you won't for others, that's life, that's choice. Something are subjective, others are more binary,


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

So small update to this thread, over the last couple of weekends been going to different dealers test driving the 718 Boxster and Cayman GTS respectively back to back.

The long and short of this is that on Saturday this week I will be picking up my new car a 2019 19 plate Porsche Boxster 718 GTS in Miami Blue, loved the Cayman but the Boxster won it for me and the wife in the end due to the fact you can put the roof down.

Never had a roadster before so this may have swayed the decision a little, car handles so much better than the RS in fact it`s in another league all together people who have driven both cars will know where I`m coming from. Yes I know in a straight line the RS would destroy the GTS but to be honest it doesn`t feel that much slower, and I don`t use the RS to it`s full potential anyway so no great loss there.

The only down side for me is the sound of the GTS, that five cylinder in the RS is amazing and with the sports exhaust make the whole thing sing. Audi wanted to mute this for me last time it was in, with an ECU update for the exhaust and the car needed a new flap motor on the exhaust which they refused to carry out without the update which I refused as I felt like I was being held at gun point, [smiley=argue.gif] hence the reason I decided to walk away from Audi and look for something new.

Anyway I digress, so roll on Saturday I can`t wait hope I love this car as much as I loved the RS, will post some photo`s up early next week so as to get you're options. 8)


----------



## Sybra (Jul 7, 2019)

If you want sound and power in a small package, should've gotten an M2 competition instead of £60K for a 4 cylinder - I can imagine a lot of forum users crying in their chairs right now


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sybra said:


> If you want sound and power in a small package, should've gotten an M2 competition instead of £60K for a 4 cylinder - I can imagine a lot of forum users crying in their chairs right now


That's fine if BMW is your thing but not for me I'm afraid they just all look the same. The wife had an M240i convertible which we both ended up disliking so it was gone after 5 months.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sybra said:


> If you want sound and power in a small package, should've gotten an M2 competition instead of £60K for a 4 cylinder - I can imagine a lot of forum users crying in their chairs right now


Not necessarily.

As much as I love the M2C, the Porsche is 200KG lighter, it's quicker and handles better. It's not ultimately faster though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

M2 is a great car, but as usual, it's a pros/cons decision....
design wise, I like it very much, the 6 in line engine is powerful and sings wonderfully, but interior is really old-looking, steering wheel still round, analogue gauges, head rest not integrated into seat unless sporty seats, no AWD...



Sybra said:


> If you want sound and power in a small package, should've gotten an M2 competition instead of £60K for a 4 cylinder - I can imagine a lot of forum users crying in their chairs right now


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> but interior is really old-looking, steering wheel still round(


Instead of being Square you mean :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > but interior is really old-looking, steering wheel still round(
> ...


Good enough for the Austin Allegro ....


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> M2 is a great car, but as usual, it's a pros/cons decision....
> design wise, I like it very much, the 6 in line engine is powerful and sings wonderfully, but interior is really old-looking, steering wheel still round, analogue gauges, head rest not integrated into seat unless sporty seats, no AWD...
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree - feels very dated when you sit in one compared to say... a TT  Also, as I found out when I test drove one, a bit of a handful on a wet road. Now, on a track, great fun. But on a public road I don't want the car sliding around. Also, not much choice colour wise and that ball bag exhaust thing at the back - WTF is that about? All in all, the M2C is I admit tempting, despite all the cons, but, as someone else has said, all BMW's (2,3,4) look the same to me and don't seem to have changed those looks in a long time. Means come next year, I'll just have to get another Audi when the TTS goes - hoping they do an RS plus on the TT as a final salute before stopping making them...


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea? And Audis dont look alike :lol: :roll:Apart from TT and R8 .... A3,A4.A6,A5,even A8 front ends all similar.I think every manufacturer going the same way Skoda? Karoq,Kodiaq and new Kamiq?


----------



## Sybra (Jul 7, 2019)

Audis are easily one of the, if not the, most homogenous design - especially the fronts - not that there is anything wrong with that  if anything I find BMW shapes and styles to be more distinct. Not that im that keen on them, constantly becoming more village customers.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Sybra said:


> Means come next year, I'll just have to get another Audi when the TTS goes - hoping they do an RS plus on the TT as a final salute before stopping making them...


But Audi *DID* make an RS plus (at least, what the RS _should_ have been), higher top speed/ceramic brakes/carbon fibre everywhere along with some other stuff but they dropped the options! I'd take an M2 easily over the RS but I suppose it depends whether you want a drivers car or not. The RS is all for show now IMO. In fact there isn't really that much difference over the TTS now.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

instead of being flat/cut as Ferrari, Lambo, Mercedes AMG, and so on 



leopard said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > but interior is really old-looking, steering wheel still round(
> ...


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I had a boxster 3.4 for 9 years before the TT RS roadster. The Porsche was leagues ahead in steering feel, turn in, involvement etc. However I found it way too twitchy in the winter months and rain. After many step outs when only feathering throttle in poor conditions I realised that every journey required 100% concentration. The TT RS is not a drivers car. It rolls too much, has no steering feel what so ever. However its totally safe and secure. The gearbox is spot on. Cabin a nice place to be and so easy to go fast with the 100% concentration on the road ahead and other road users. Very happy with my choice and can see this as another keeper


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> instead of being flat/cut as Ferrari, Lambo, Mercedes AMG, and so on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flat cut for people who have fat legs... :lol:

Notice you didn't mention Porsche


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The original question was with regard going for a Boxter. We can all offer opinions on this but obviously what suits me may not be right for you.

End of last year I started looking for a convertible. This was after spending a few years touring my wife's MK2 Roadster around Europe. I had a shortlist of the Boxter, the TTRS, Jaguar F type and the new Z4. The TTRS was the one I really wanted due to its practicality but mostly because I wanted another 5 cylinder Audi.

The Jaguar was the first one off the list. Arguably it is the best looking car here, with a truly fabulous motor too. But I didn't like the fussy interior which felt a little cumbersome and cheap! Also the car couldn't be used as for touring as there is almost no luggage space, really odd for such a big car.

The Porsche looked fabulous too. The seating position was good and it did drive as expected, like a go kart but that's where the fun stopped. Unless you got very friendly with the HUGE options list the Porsche was a very basic spec. Then there is the interior which looks dated and again it was not really practical for touring. The worst part of the Boxter though was that motor. I had a car on an overnight test. When I started it up in the morning it sounded horrible, my A5 Diesel sounds less rattle when cold. When you are out and about in the car the engine note barely gets any better. There is a point when you think that if it were a diesel you would at least have the excuse you had chosen it for economy 

Between the last two cars the next I would have dropped would have been the TTRS roadster. Yes I would have taken a BMW Z4 over a TTRS  As a tall chap I have kind of ignored the odd seating position I have to adopt to drive the wife's MK2. This is because the seats hit the rear bulkhead and also don't go low enough. So I sit with my legs bent and my arse not at the back of the seat. But even doing this my head is still a little too high and I get wind around my neck. It also feels like I'm looking through a letterbox to see out of the screen, feels even worse when the roof is closed! The seating position, for someone of my size, is far better in the Z4. You can set the seat so it feels like you are sat on the floor and it's also far less breezy inside.

Did I buy a Z4 then?

Almost, but no! The engine in the TTRS was, for me the deal clincher. One could argue that the Jaguar V6 was the best sounding motor in this bunch but the Audi 5 pot is an animal. So much so that I dropped all thoughts of a roadster and, after looking again at Coupé versions of the above, took a TTRS coupé on a two day test drive. The Coupé offered a far better seating position, for me, and despite so very nearly changing my mind again and going for an RS5 I did pick up a TTRS coupé.

As you can see my priorities were for a car that had to fit a tall guy, have enough space to be used for touring and had to sound epic.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

BMW's too often look a bit like an orthopedic shoe. Discuss :evil:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, I didn't know that Ferrari, Lambo &co were for fat legs people  .... 
therefore Porsche for slim ones?



leopard said:


> Flat cut for people who have fat legs... :lol:
> Notice you didn't mention Porsche


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> well, I didn't know that Ferrari, Lambo &co were for fat legs people  ....
> therefore Porsche for slim ones?


Provided that the term Porker refers to the car and not to the driver.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > well, I didn't know that Ferrari, Lambo &co were for fat legs people  ....
> ...


It's obvious the term 'Porker' derives from the unique shape of the car and hence the transportation capabilities of being able to distribute the Melton Mowbray pork pie, not the ill informed and often misquoted reason of being able to eat a bacon sandwich in comfort :roll:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

As promised, and apols for the slight delay but been out driving and enjoying her too much!! Find attached a couple of photo's of my new Miami Blue Boxster 718 GTS. Hope you agree she's a stunner. Hoping my Audi TTRS has gone to a good home.  
The Porsche 718 Forum appears much quieter than this one.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

nice car! 
enjoy!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> nice car!
> enjoy!


Cheers Kevin.

The cars fantastic just miss the sound of the 5 cylinder.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

that does look good. great spec. Miami Blue is brave but works so well. congrats.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> that does look good. great spec. Miami Blue is brave but works so well. congrats.


Nice - same colour as my buddies 718 Cayman GTS - so please explain, why is Miami Blue, 'brave'' ? It's hardly in your face like say orange... same could be said for my TTS in Porsche Riviera Blue, again, it's an eye catching colour, but nothing to shout about or err, 'brave' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like Smurf blue l like it though.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheers guys for all nice comments there much appreciated. I know the colour isn't to everyone's taste but I love it and wanted something that stands out and I'm sure you will agree it surely does that. Never really got the hype about the way Porsche's handle but believe me this thing is in another league compared to the TTRS around the same roads here in North Wales. Love this thing so much but i must admit i do miss the soundtrack of the five cylinder hopefully an aftermarket exhaust may fix this in the future.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You've seen the light, enjoy [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Congrats, it's an awesome car. Check out 911uk.com. It's a brilliant forum and there are lots of Porsche events for you to show it off.


----------

